# 2012 Ohio Regional NAPgA Packgoat Rendezvous



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

*Thursday, June 21st through Sunday, June 24th
Ohiopyle State Park, Pennsylvania*

The Ohio Regional Packgoat Rendezvous is an annual gathering of folks and their goats from the middle and eastern parts of the country. This year the event is being promoted as an official NAPgA sponsored rendezvous and organized by NAPgA board member, Brian Talbert.

This is not an event to be missed! There will be lots of fun activities and plenty of opportunity to catch up with old friends and make new ones! The campsite will be adjacent to the park campground with easy access to water and bathhouse.

Mark the dates on your calendar now!

To stay up to date as the agenda for the weekend is finalized, join the â€œOhio Regional Packgoat Groupâ€ on Facebook.

You can also contact Brian Talbert via email and once the agenda and registration forms are complete, theyâ€™ll be sent directly to you:
[email protected]
Details will also be published on the NAPgA web site:
http://www.napga.org


----------

